# Hamilton Electrics



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I have quite a large collection on electric watches:

Bulova Accutrons, Wittnauer Electro-Chron (







thanks Roy) but mostly Hamilton Electrics (cal. 500 and 505).

But this is the one that all Hamilton Electric collectors go for....great watch







, great price









Cheers

Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very cool....Im tentetivly looking around for a 'dressy' style of watch at the moment and I really like the Hamilton Ventura reissue quartz ( like Sargons) I am a teeny bit worried that people will think its a naff MIB merchandising watch rather than a classic design thats been around ages....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have been thinking about a quartz Ventura too, for the last three years.









I wish I could find a batch at a good price.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Try harder Roy...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

And me









Can't you get them Roy? I think we had this discussion almost a year ago...is there no-one in UK who sells them?

Seems like you have 3 buyers already


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

There is a guy in the US that offered me some a while ago, I may see if he still has them but I felt he wanted too much for them at the time.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Please let us know....I'm determined to get one....and there seems much more interest in quartz watches on this Forum that 12 months ago...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Please let us know....I'm determined to get one....and there seems much more interest in quartz watches on this Forum that 12 months ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we have all come out.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

In the meantime, my beautiful but crap time-keeping Pacer:










Cheers

Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you wait til Stan see's that!









I'd even go for one at the right price even if it is qtz!!!

Any chance of getting a case maker to make some cases and doing an RLT special? Probably not would cost a fortune and infringe copyright I should think, never mind one can dream.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

It is a classic that I don't see myself ever selling. If I'm not mistaken they still make them though. Men in Black was so long ago that I doubt anyone remembers. Besides - other than people like us who knows what is on the wrist of a charicter in a movie?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I think we have all come out.


Alex has a lot to answer for....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I always thinkof the "Jetsons" when I see these Hamilton electrics


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Wasnt Elvis a big fan?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yes he was Jason AFAIK he had all the episodes on 16mm in his home theater!

Deliberatly conceived as a Space age version of the Flintstones


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You got me there.....


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul (S/H),

You have some stunning watches that I would be proud to wear.
















I wanted a Ventura quartz last Chrismas but the only reliable place to get them from is the States. But I refuse to pay the stupid amount of import duty that would be needed.









I would go into debt for a Ventura quartz, only if Roy had them though.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

My only Hamilton electric and an ugly sucker it is too. It does keep pretty good time though. Too bad I cant put the movement in my Ventura.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ok, I have found some.

Hamilton Mens Classic Stainless

Steel Black Dial Ventura w/ Black Leather Deployant Strap

Price would be Â£275.

Taking into account that I will have to pay the shipping charges and customs duty and bank transfer charges on these then I think that this is a fair price.

I need to know who if any one want's one, I need to know asap as I will be ordering before the weekend.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hi Roy,

I think I want one







....before I say "yes", do you have the dimensions?

Also what is special about the Limited Edition Strap...?









Thanks

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I think that the case is about 30mm wide, I don't know the length.

Maybe Sargon will measure his for us ?

Limited Editiion strap was a misprint, sorry. It's the excitement.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This is a one off chance, there is nothing in this for me.

I will never be getting any more.


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> And meÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 (a black face one please) Take that as a serious order, please.

john


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank You John,


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Go on then







and one for me too please Roy.









But please don't tell the Mrs Silver Hawk










And I still want the Anniversay Spaceview


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you Paul,

As it happens I *may* have to sell the Anniversary Spaceview,









Many have asked about buying it but you were the first Paul.


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

I withdrew my offer for the Ventura.

john


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> Thank you Paul,
> 
> As it happens I *may* have to sell the Anniversary Spaceview,
> 
> ...


I find that very dissapointing. fred.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry fred,







You are second in the queue.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm in.









Skint or not.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank's Stan,


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done Stan







...I wish I wasnt so scared of my good lady or I would be in too


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Depending on how you measure it it is 45 - 50 mm lug to lug. It just fits my skinny wrist.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank You sargon,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Well done Stan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jase.









My good lady still has a job for the next few months so I'll worry about being skint then.









If you can't have something nice in your life, there's no point living.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

sorry Roy but I just don't have that sort of cash at the moment, what with the loft eating up every penny I earn







I would say next time but I see there won't be a next time







well done everyone who gets one.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks PG.









You WILL get one, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> sorry Roy but I just don't have that sort of cash at the moment, what with the loft eating up every penny I earn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Pg,


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Isn't Hamilton at odds with Movado over this design?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

adrian said:


> Isn't Hamilton at odds with Movado over this design?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know anything about that.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

[attachmentid=3472]

This is a classic Movado design from 1914. I remember reading somewhere they sued Hamilton for copying it.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Sorry, photo here:

[attachmentid=3473]


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice! This is the first I've heard of this. It is radical, but lacks the Art Deco Arbib flair.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ade,

That is a fantastic looking watch considering the age of the design, but it is a mirror image of the Ventura. How could Movado sue on those grounds?









I think Iain has the answer, Mr. Arbib was a genious.







What stunning designs he created.

The original Ventura (500 movement) was a poor watch but the apearance of it was ground breaking. IMHO.

Could you imagine an Accutron Ventura
















I'd sell my house to get one.









OK, I'll stick with quartz then and only sell my shirt.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stan said:


> OK, I'll stick with quartz then and only sell my shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crikey Stan.







Expensive shirts you wear.
















I'm usually in a freebie T-shirt from some computer fair


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I'll stick with quartz then and only sell my shirt.
> ...


wasting good money on shirts which you know should go on watches Stan


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Don't worry guys, work pays for my (work) shirts and the home ones I get for Christmas.









My work shirts are of comparable quality to the technology the company buys.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Don't worry guys, work pays for my (work) shirts and the home ones I get for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phew! Stan you had me worried







I thought you might be in need of a little `professional` counceling







glad you`ve got your priorities right


----------

